# wierd electrical demon...



## cocheeze (Dec 7, 2005)

when i depress the brake pedal in my 1982 stanza, the "door open" dash indicator light illuminates and the interior door/dome lights come on like i opened one of the doors...

can anybody think of why this would happen?

my guess is that the brake light sensor is grounding out or something, but i have no electrical expertise to back it up...

thanks in advance for any insight!

casey


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Odd, do the break lights come on whe the door is open? the break light sends a positive signal, and as far as i know the door pin sends a negative signal, this may be far out there but i think the wiring for the break switch does travel the same harnes as the "dinger". The dinger is fed signals form the doors, ignition, headlights and all that other stuff it usually dings to so maybe its crossing a wire in that path. As far as i know the door pins dont travel with the break switch.


----------

